# Priceline.com is it possible to get out of an accepted bid



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't placed my bid yet, but I was wondering if it possible to get out of it if you don't like it. I'd like to name my price to go to the ISS Long Beach show,
Kimsie


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Not that I am aware of. you enter your credit card info and say you are going to stay at whatever hotel accepts your price.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Are you talking about airfare? Name your own price? If so ...


> If you purchased a Name Your Own Price ® ticket, restrictions on the fare do not permit refunds. The deep discounts available with Name Your Own Price ® fares are possible because the reservations come with restrictions, namely they are non-refundable, non-changeable and not cancellable. These fare rules are displayed on the contract page, prior to purchase, for all Name Your Own Price ® reservations.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for that quote Rhonda. So has anyone "named their own price" for airfare and hotel?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Kimsie said:


> Thank you for that quote Rhonda. So has anyone "named their own price" for airfare and hotel?


You're welcome. I have done it for hotels on several occasions but not airfare. Like you, I was really nervous about taking the plunge the first time ... but they won't stick you with some shady hotel or airline you've never heard of. What they do is block out seats and rooms with top airlines and hotels and get good rates ... so don't be scared.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

queerrep said:


> You're welcome. I have done it for hotels on several occasions but not airfare. Like you, I was really nervous about taking the plunge the first time ... but they won't stick you with some shady hotel or airline you've never heard of. What they do is block out seats and rooms with top airlines and hotels and get good rates ... so don't be scared.


when you name your own price for hotel do you do it 60% off or what is your rule of thumb?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Kimsie said:


> when you name your own price for hotel do you do it 60% off or what is your rule of thumb?


I just kind of go in it haphazardly. What I do is select the 2-star (because it's really a 3-star) first in my area of choice and give a ridiculously low bid. If that is denied you have no other choice but to bid on 3-star next (if you choose to do so) ... so I up my bid a little and try that. If that doesn't work then you go to 4-star (if you choose to do so) and up the bid a little more, etc. etc.

I think you have 3 bids per 24 hours if I remember correctly.

But take a look at this website first (I didn't ) biddingfortravel.yuku.com/

Good luck!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Kimsie, on second thought I think the rule of thumb _is_ 60%. I think I read somewhere to check the same hotel/airfare on a website like orbitz.com and then bid 60% of what you see there.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have used name your own price for ISS and a few other shows ..in Long Beach I get Crown Plaza (a 3 star) for 70-80 a night) that is about 60% of the walk in price. But you are stuck with the hotel once your bid is accepted. They will not let you out of the hotel bid. I do not know of airline bidding. I have never had a hotel that was a lesser rating than what I had bid on.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you ever by trip insurance when traveling?? Just wondering if it is worth the extra money


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Kimsie said:


> Do you ever by trip insurance when traveling?? Just wondering if it is worth the extra money


I don't just for a hotel because it doesn't cost that much, but I did purchase insurance when I bought a cruise through Orbitz.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't buy trip insurance for hotel...or for domestic flights for that matter, but I do for overseas trips...just in case.....


----------

